# A6 bagged?!



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

greetings from indy-a-no-place indiana...hillbilly capital of the world, and home to.....nothing!!!!
I've tried the search button numerous times, to no avail, so I figured I'd try you air-ride junkies to see who has the pix I'm looking for!! 
A couple years back, there was a cat in Vegas (if memory serves) that had a white C6 A6 on bags, s-line bodykit, and some nice wheels, and I cannot find pix of it anywhere. I think I found them on a VIP site somewhere, but I've tried all the ones I could google search, and no luck. 
If anyone has pix of this car, and would post them up, I'll give you a big fat cookie, and hook you up with a fantastic midwestern FUPA chick!!!! (if you have to ask what a FUPA is, google it!!!)















Thanks in advance, my bagged bretheren!!!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A6 bagged?! (Rich20thGTI)*

If you're talkin about this dude from Japan then keep the FUPA and enjoy the pics...

































































































The rest can be found Here..I'm too tired to post them all.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: A6 bagged?! (diive4sho)*

guess you geta fupa chick,,,,eww


----------



## Volkswackin (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: A6 bagged?! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Japan does do some nice white audi's on air.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: A6 bagged?! (Volkswackin)*










It's not the same one, so you dont get the fupa, but it is still super nice!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Do I at least get a cookie?


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

id like to find out what kind of rims those are in the first and last shots


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Do I at least get a cookie?

those pix were dope, so you get a pimp cookie....


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

any other nice bagged A6's anyone wants to post up...we could do this as a dedication thread...


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

no a6s. but i got FUPA.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiUxt3hTi7A


----------

